# PSA Angrysnowboarder Schwag!!



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

...I thought BA might appreciate the irony of posting this in the _fashion_ sub-forum.  :laugh:
(...then again, he might just suggest I drink a gallon of bleach. Lol)










The angrysnowboarder.com store is having a sale. They've expanded their selection of cool, angry apparel and have stocked up on sizes appropriate for a fat assed, invalid, weight gaining MF'r like me in 2XL. 

But supplies are limited. So, since I've already gots me mine? I can now let the rest of you all in on the deal.  >


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The appropriate link is actually www.angrysnowboarderstore.com supplies are limited, so when it's gone it's gone. You have 27 hours to get something.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Bumped for anyone that missed it first time round. Some stuff is selling out so.... :shrug: (...got me the beanie & an OG board breaker T!)


----------

